# '65 Tail Panel needed



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would like to find a donor tail panel for my '65 project. Here is what it looks like now.








Pretty mangled in the center, otherwise not too bad. The trunk channel is also a mess in the center which is what is leading me to think replacement. However, I can't seem to find a donor anywhere. Does anyone out there have any suggestions on where/how I might find a donor? Thanks.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you willing to section in the center or do you want the whole take-out ? Probably be easier to find a center section. Call Bud's Salvage in Aline, OK. 1-800-375-BUDS. He may have a piece and will ship. Otherwise, do a Car Parts, Truck Parts, Auto Accessories: Just Great Parts Cheap at CarParts.com search for 65 lemans body parts and start calling the yards that come up to see what they have. That's how I found Buds and the frame I bought from them.

Good luck......:cheers


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am totally fine with doing just the center. In fact, would prefer that I think to removing the whole thing. Thanks for the tip, will give Bud's a call.


----------

